# My favourite line from the Digging for Lies manuscript



## Morrus (Oct 29, 2011)

Badger Gun. A pair of gnome twins named Fildi and Dilfi decided to combine their two favorite things: badgers and guns. They do not understand why not everybody is as excited as they are.


----------



## Cheezmo Miner (Nov 6, 2011)

Mine so far is:

"Those who do so can make a Diplomacy check (a PC can also try Intimidate, but the crowd is generally willing to talk, so the PC takes a –5 penalty for coming across as an )."

I did a spit take.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2011)

You did a what?


----------



## Marius Delphus (Nov 6, 2011)

Spit take.

Spit-take - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_xw_QcdohY]Spit Takes: Advanced - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Morrus (Nov 7, 2011)

Ah.  Never heard it called that.

But, of course, Cheezo's line is from _Dying Skyseer_ - not _Digging for Lies_!


----------

